

Code Changes to prepare GMail for the Future - MuddyMo
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2007/10/code-changes-to-prepare-gmail-for.html

======
MuddyMo
This caught my eye: "One side effect of this change is that if you're using
third-party Gmail extensions, they're likely to stop working."

I assume that means GMail Drive?

